# Virtual Reality Opera



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been fooling around with my VR headset and some opera clips and I'm convinced, 100% that this is the future of the genre. Most of us don't live in London, Berlin, or New York and travel is prohibitively expensive for the masses. Staging opera is uneconomic given the cost of the productions and limited seating of the audience - being realistic, opera only exists at all thanks to government subsidy and the donations of the ultra-rich. 

I can easily image VR cameras present in the world's top opera houses and live streaming productions for low-cost subscriptions straight to your living room offering an experience almost disturbingly indistinguishable from actually being present. The top houses already have the live-streaming capability and the ROH is already experimenting with VR filming. What do you think? In my opinion the most exciting development in opera since Wagner!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I've got my wallet out.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Where do I sign?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Ditto..............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another +1 .....................


----------



## Bozzi (Feb 21, 2017)

This sounds like a fantastic idea


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It seems we all agree. 

Can't somebody start an argument here? Where's millionrainbows?


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> It seems we all agree.
> 
> Can't somebody start an argument here? Where's millionrainbows?


Ugh! New technology always ruins everything! I am _so_ against this VR thing. For authenticity's sake, guys!

...
...

Okay, just sign me up already. :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wagner said, in frustration over the clumsiness of theatrical production, "now that I've invented the invisible orchestra, I would like to invent the invisible stage." Virtual realty would be his dream come true.


----------

